# Kaia Gerber - walking the runway for Versace Fall 2019 Menswear during Milan Fashion Week 12.01.2019 x6



## brian69 (13 Jan. 2019)

​


----------



## gugolplex (14 Jan. 2019)

:thx: Tolle pics! Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------

